# cal



## tanker (Jan 26, 2011)

i carry both a 45 and a9mm they are hi point i bought because they are cheep and i can carry the 45 in the winter with more layers on and the 9mm in the summer with less clothes


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Cool story bro


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I carry a keltec .380 most of the time. i carry my glock .40 when i'm fishing alone. the next gun on my list is either a taurus public defender or a compact 1911 in


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm a firm believer in a 1911 .45acp. I carry a Smith Wesson 1911 and after firing over a thousand rounds thru it its never malfunctioned. Very comfortable to shoot and absolutely dependable. The 1911's have been around for over 100 years and are more popular today than ever.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Do you shoot the Hi points alot. Are they reliable?


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i've heard nothing but bad on the hi points my dad had a 9 and a .45 and he hated them.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I had a buddy who had the 9mm and he probably put about 4,000 rounds through it before he sold it...It actually shot pretty good and was reliable..But..When his brother got wind of how great it was,he bought one..Man thing went back to the factory what seemed like a dozen times..Hope the ones you got work out for you tanker...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Firearms + cheap components = disaster.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Firearms + cheap components = disaster.


Yep, better to pay the price for a real gun. When your life depends on it, go for a high quality firearm.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

I have quite a bit of experience with Hi Points and I have been relativly impressed with them for being what they are. The ones I come across have been confiscated from criminals and/or used in a crime and the element that posessed them abuses guns as badly as a gun can be abused. Out of the countless I have seen only 1 wouldnt fire and that was due to a broken firing pin. The damn things shoot!!. Ugly-yes...huge and heavy-yes....rough-yes but again,,they will go bang reliably and with decent accuracy. They are MUCH better than a Jennings/Bryco and the like and fill's a need in the market for a reliable low cost handgun. 
A bullet in the chest from a cheap gun doesnt kill you less than a bullet from a custom 1911. 
Just my observations..


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I am not of fan of the High Points myself(I guess that makes me a bit of a snob) but a couple friends of mine from work have them(both the handgun and the carbine) and have not had a issue with them to date.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

a $150 pistol is just that.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

'nuff said.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

To be fair, HiPoint has made improvements since they started manufacturing guns. Unfortunately, I believe they still use the zinc/magnesium slide which doesn't sit well with me. 

.22 caliber? Maybe... 40 cal? Not quite.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

The name should be Low Point, cause that's what you've reached if you buy one.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> 'nuff said.


that has to be the most awesome looking tactical pistol i've ever seen. The slide on my glock is just one piece, where can i find these two piece slides? and that light mount looks so sleek. man that pressure pad mount sits real nice on the grip too!


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

7thcorpsFA said:


> The name should be Low Point, cause that's what you've reached if you buy one.


Point taken from this is,just because its made in America does not mean quality..


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Again to be fair to Hi Point, that's the only picture easily found of a failure. If they were failing left & right, you'd hear more about it.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

I had a 9mm Hi Point for about 6 months. Maybe it was just mine, but after approx 500 rounds, I never got through 2 mags in a row without a misfeed.
Got a Springfield XD, and it's been flawless.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have had lots of experience with all types of handguns and long guns. High point is without a doubt the best of the low priced guns. I do not own one of there handguns but I have test fired a bunch. I would not ever trust my life with one if I could afford something better, which I can and I carry a Kahr PM9 most of the time, the rest of the time I carry a springfield micro 1911 45. I do own a high point carbine with the laser, the only reason I own it is the only gun my wife can hit anything with. It is also a good quad gun if you break it on a tree you have only lost a couple hundred bucks. That said high point would most likely fix it for free. I had a customer who had two 9mm he layed one on the ground and then had an accidental misfire and shot it, it was destroyed we sent it back and they fixed (replaced) it at no charge within a week. Send a Taurus back for repair and you will be without your gun for months. I would buy a high point before I would ever own a Taurus, and I am not a fan of high point, they are big, heavy, ruff and ugly but they work and have the best warranty of any of the gun companys.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

fallen513 said:


> 'nuff said.


Unfair to say unless you know that the failure was caused under normal operation of teh gun.. There are many reasons that might have caused this that would have caused any gun to have a catastrophic failure. 
Its is true that the weak point of any of the cheaper guns is the zinc alloy frames.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I bought a hi point .45 a few years back for $100 off a friend that won it at a gun raffle. I took it out to the range a few times then sold it for $100 I wasn't a fan. It did seem to handle the recoil of the .45 shell well and I do remember jamming problems, stove piping if memory serves me right. I will say one thing about them, if you run out of ammo, you can always beat them to death with it, that baby was a heavy handful.


----------

